# For Sale " Fidget Sticks "



## Palladium (May 15, 2017)

I just picked up a new shipment of Fidget Sticks! These are not like those cheap china made Fidget spinners that have flooded the market. Our Fidget Sticks are made right here in good old Alabama, USA! Your kids will have hours of fun playing with this wonder of god's creation. Watch as your kids eyes light up when they realize it's a Fidget Stick! We have several different types to chose from. We have Oak, Hickory, Walnut, and our best seller Popular! 


Look for our newest product to be released later this summer, The Fidget Pine Cone!

Get your orders in now while supplies last and take advantage of our special sales promotion.
This week only buy 2 Fidget Sticks and get the 3rd Fidget Stick free!

Distributors wanted now! Ask how you to can become a Fidget Stick distributor!


----------



## g_axelsson (May 15, 2017)

I would be careful if I was in your shoes, it is borderline infringement on log.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTrAVpK9blw[/youtube]

Göran


----------



## jimdoc (May 15, 2017)

Wanna sell them here you will have to gold plate em.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 15, 2017)

If you need a supplier for American Black Walnut or Buckeye, let me know! The Ohio Buckeye is in short supply and at a premium price, but I can give you a very reasonable price on the black walnut. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 15, 2017)

Tell me more, tell me more!


----------

